# dane-se



## Vanda

Minha vez! 

Chicos y chicas,  como se diz _dane-se _em espanhol?


----------



## COOKIE7

Dane = Estropear, dañar

Por lo tanto es español significa: dañarse, estropearse

Es eso lo que quieres decir Vanda??

 



Vanda said:


> Minha vez!
> 
> Chicos y chicas, como se diz _dane-se _em espanhol?


----------



## COOKIE7

También podría ser:

Enfurecerse, enojarse


----------



## Vanda

Cookie, o que eu estou querendo dizer é algo como _go to hell_ (inglês). Por exemplo, uma pessoa me deixa furiosa por algo que essa pessoa tenha feito, e eu digo que se dane/ dane-se!


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Cookie, o que eu estou querendo dizer é algo como _go to hell_ (inglês). Por exemplo, uma pessoa me deixa furiosa por algo que essa pessoa tenha feito, e eu digo que se dane/ dane-se!


Literalmente acho que quer dizer "Vete al diablo" ou também "Vete al infierno". São duas expressões que se usam bastante em espanhol. Também há muitas outras, mas acho que são consideradas grosseiras. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Coloquei o sinal  lá em cima! A expressão é mesmo ofensiva, porém preciso sabê-la. Alguém me perguntou e vim pesquisar. 
Acabei de descobrir (uma amiga nossa me enviou!) que uma delas encaixa bem na nossa expressão  vá te catar! - Sácate a bañar!


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Uma muito vulgar: ¡_Jodete_!, ¡_Jódase_!

Tchau


----------



## Lusitania

Sim, porque os hispano hablantes dizem muitas palavrotas, ninguém considera ofensivo. Os italianos também. Em português não se diz com tanta facilidade, penso que no Brasil é igual como o resto da comunidade de língua portuguesa. Não é?
Dizer "Joder" em Espanha é tão comum como dizemos Olá por aqui


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Dizer "Joder" em Espanha é tão comum como dizemos Olá por aqui


Também se ouve muito dizer "Foda-se" em Portugal...


----------



## Vanda

> penso que no Brasil é igual como o resto da comunidade de língua portuguesa. Não é?


 
Ah! Lusitania, você precisa dar uma volta por aqui.  Ô povinho de boca suja!


----------



## Lusitania

Bom, depende das companhias e dos meios e contextos 

Trabalho com espanhois e italianos e eles acham que nós somos uns santos e sentem-se constrangidos porque nós não dizemos os palavrões com a mesma naturalidade que eles. Só quando estamos muito chateados ou quando estamos entre amigos (ou em alguns meios)

A mim jamais me ocorreria enviar um email à minha chefe a dizer "Foda-se, não me respondeste ao email de ontem". E eles fazem isso.

Também li um artigo há pouco tempo que falava das formações que as empresas, sobretudo espanholas, dão aos seus funcionários antes de virem trabalhar para portugal, para não dizerem tantas palavrotas


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> A mim jamais me ocorreria enviar um email à minha chefe a dizer "Foda-se, não me respondeste ao email de ontem". E eles fazem isso.


Bom, isso é mesmo excessivo! 
Tem a certeza que eles fazem isso?!


----------



## Lusitania

Vanda, eu estive no Brasil e toda a gente é muito educada, eu digo muitas vezes "merda" e tive que me conter porque os meus amigos ficavam assim com um ar encabulado eu sentia-me a rainha da basurada.


----------



## Tomby

O mais engraçado de este tópico é "_jodase_" (foda-se), tratando por "você" ou por "senhor" ao injuriado.  
Óptimo!, quando tenha que zangar-me com um colega: "jodete". Com o chefe, "jodase". ¡Coisas dos irmãos argentinos!  

-----
_"Dizer "Joder" em Espanha é tão comum como dizemos Olá por aqui"_ (Lusitania). Pois é! Tem toda a razão. Suponho que deve ser como dizer em Portugal "porra!" ou "bolas!". Estes palavrões os tenho ouvido em telenovelas e em frases da gente de rua na RTP. 

-----
Penso que existe um palavrão _venial _brasileiro que é "puxa!", estou certo?

-----
Existe uma expressão espanhola que cria confusão os estrangeiros porque pensam que se trata de um ultraje. Advirto que eu não gosto dela. Trata-se de dizer "_de puta madre_". Na linguagem popular quer dizer "giro" (usado no Brasil), por exemplo: "_Ese coche es de puta madre_" = "Esse carro é giro"; "_Es un tío de puta madre_" = "É um gajo giríssimo".


----------



## jazyk

Nunca ouvi giro, mas entendi o que quis dizer.


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Na linguagem popular quer dizer "giro" (usado no Brasil), por exemplo: "_Ese coche es de puta madre_" = "Esse carro é giro"; "_Es un tío de puta madre_" = "É um gajo giríssimo".


Viva! 
Talvez você quisesse dizer "(usado em Portugal)", não?
"*Giro*" com esse sentido não é de todo utilizado no Brasil, pois trata-se de um uso tipicamente lusitano. O mesmo aplica-se a *"gajo".

*Vejam o que diz no "Aurelião":
giro - 13.Lus. Pop. Palavra-ônibus que  exprime inúmeras idéias apreciativas, e equivale a bonito, elegante,  interessante, educado, inteligente, etc.: 
“— O teu cabelo está muito giro, miúda” (Clara Pinto  Machado, _Ponto Pé de Flor_, p. 58); “— Sou tão gira .... . — Não  sou bonita, mas sou muito gira.” (Id., _ib._, p. 80).


----------



## Vanda

Acho tão engraçado giro ser gajo para vocês, portugueses. Todas as vezes que ouço essa palavra, lembro-me de _gira_, que já foi usado por nós para referir a pessoas loucas!


----------



## jazyk

Nem essa eu ouvi.   Devo mesmo ser muito novinho.


----------



## Mate

Vanda said:


> Coloquei o sinal  lá em cima! A expressão é mesmo ofensiva, porém preciso sabê-la. Alguém me perguntou e vim pesquisar.
> Acabei de descobrir (uma amiga nossa me enviou!) que uma delas encaixa bem na nossa expressão  vá te catar! - Sácate a bañar!


Estimada Vanda, quisiera ayudarte en tu ardua pesquisa. Creeme que en español existe un vasto repertorio de respuestas como las que buscas. Pero...¿hasta donde estás dipuesta a llegar? ¿Qué tan guaranga puede ser la expresión?


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Bom, isso é mesmo excessivo!
> Tem a certeza que eles fazem isso?!


 
É que a minha chefe faz o mesmo, quando se passa sai-se logo com o "foda-se! Caralho!". Ao principio eu ficava meio em estado de choque, mas depois tornou-se natural. Quando ela vira costas dizemos "se é para ela é para todas!". 

Tombatossals, o de "tu puta madre" é outra que é muito confusa para nós  mas existem coisas engraçadas. Um colega meu espanhol, no meu de uma discussão de trabalho vira-se para mim e diz "tás cabra?" (o equivalente ao "tás louca?" em português. Ora cabra em português, para além do animal é uma forma de chamar "puta" de uma forma mais suave. Ora, fiquei para morrer. Mas como já tínhamos acordado que sempre que nos sentissemos ofendidos deveríamos falar primeiro antes de chegar a qualquer conclusão, ainda nos fartámos de rir. Existem expressões de linguagem pouco escatológica entre o português e o espanhol muito engraçadas.


----------



## Lusitania

Mateamargo said:


> ¿Qué tan guaranga puede ser la expresión?


 

Que quer dizer guaranga? Presumo bem que vem de guarro??


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> -----
> Penso que existe um palavrão _venial _brasileiro que é "puxa!", estou certo?


Acho que é "Poxa" (ou "Porra").



Vanda said:


> Acho tão engraçado giro ser gajo para vocês, portugueses. Todas as vezes que ouço essa palavra, lembro-me de _gira_, que já foi usado por nós para referir a pessoas loucas!


Não entendeu bem o Alentugano, Vanda. "Giro" e "gajo" têm significados completamente diferentes. É só que ambas as palavras se usam só em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! 





> O mesmo aplica-se a "gajo".


 Tenho que parar de fazer duas coisas ao mesmo tempo. 

De qualquer jeito, o significado de giro, que não tem a ver com o gira que já foi usado por aqui, sempre me faz rir.

Mateamargo: 





> hasta donde estás dipuesta a llegar


 Já achei a palavra que eu queria. Na verdade, foi um patrício seu quem quis saber o que é "vá te catar" e eu estava procurando outras formas de explicar a expressão, juntamente com algumas palavras em espanhol.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> O mais engraçado de este tópico é "_jodase_" (foda-se), tratando por "você" ou por "senhor" ao injuriado.
> Óptimo!, quando tenha que zangar-me com um colega: "jodete". Com o chefe, "jodase". ¡Coisas dos irmãos argentinos!


Realmente tem graça, mas não lhe parece que o "se" deve ser passivo, e não referente à terceira pessoa? Em português, pelo menos, sempre interpretei "Foda-se!" como uma construção passiva, tanto mais que geralmente se dirige este epíteto a um objecto ou acontecimento, não a uma pessoa.


----------



## Mate

Lusitania said:


> Que quer dizer guaranga? Presumo bem que vem de guarro??


Exactamente eso: guarro/a


----------



## Tomby

Caro *Alentugano*, quanto a "giro" queria dizer usado em Português e não no Brasil. Talvez confundi esta palavra com "chato" ou com outra parecida sem relação nenhuma entre elas. Lembro-me que uma vez um casal português me perguntou por uma igreja muito famosa. Nós estávamos em frente de uma fábrica de artesanato e a senhora exclamou "que giro!". Eu entendi que ela viu uns azulejos muito bonitos. 
Cara *Lusitania*, é verdade, quando dizemos "_estás com una cabra_" ou "_Beltrano está como una cabra_", simplesmente estamos a dizer que uma pessoa está doida, mas num contexto popular, familiar o entre amigos. Antigamente dizia-se "_(a Beltrano) le falta un tornillo_ [parafuso]". Enfim, existem muitas expressões, como suponho que devem existir em todos los idiomas. 
Repito, se nalguma ocasião vocês ouvirem, v. g., "_(esta comida) está de puta madre_", não se aflijam, quer dizer que "(esta refeição) é excelente".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Realmente tem graça, mas não lhe parece que o "se" deve ser passivo, e não referente à terceira pessoa? Em português, pelo menos, sempre interpretei "Foda-se!" como uma construção passiva, tanto mais que geralmente se dirige este epíteto a um objecto ou acontecimento, não a uma pessoa.



Que interessante... A expressão "Foda-se !", sempre a escutei mais dirigida a uma pessoa. Seu siginificado (acho que todos já conhecem) seria algo como "Estropie-se !"
Abraço


----------



## moura

Vanda said:


> Acho tão engraçado giro ser gajo para vocês, portugueses. Todas as vezes que ouço essa palavra, lembro-me de _gira_, que já foi usado por nós para referir a pessoas loucas!


 
Giro não é o mesmo que gajo, Vanda 
Giro é uma coisa ....gira  Agora, fora de brincadeira, embora não haja um significado que tenha tanta força como giro, pode significar muito bonito, muito bom, muito impecável, perfeito, etc.

Gajo é o tipo, o fulano, aquele de quem falamos. Usa-se imenso em Portugal. 

Outras expressões para dane-se: que se lixe, que vá para o caraças... 

Em relação à sugestão do Out, já ouvi algumas vezes o não explícito "da-se!"


----------



## Lusitania

Mateamargo said:


> Exactamente eso: guarro/a


 

É que a língua portuguesa é muito traiçoeira e há que esclarecer estas coisitas das penumbras pouco escatológicas 

A Vanda é uma gaja gira e traz estas discussões engraçadas. 

Eu ia mais pelo "que se lixe" como sugeriu a Moura. É mais utilizado por aqui, se bem que também dizemos "que se dane!". Mas em espanhol como fica afinal?


----------



## Mate

Lusitania said:


> É que a língua portuguesa é muito traiçoeira e há que esclarecer estas coisitas das penumbras pouco escatológicas
> 
> A Vanda é uma gaja gira e traz estas discussões engraçadas.
> 
> Eu ia mais pelo "que se lixe" como sugeriu a Moura. É mais utilizado por aqui, se bem que também dizemos "que se dane!". Mas em espanhol como fica afinal?


A riesgo de equivocarme, me voy a adentrar en las penumbras escatológicas procurando ser lo menos guarro posible. Creo que "que se lixe" sería como "que se cague", algo bastante usado en español cuando uno está enojado con alguien. 
"Que se dane" me suena un poco ingenuo, casi infantil, pero tal vez sea una de esas traiciones linguísticas que mencionas. Como le dijeron a Vanda, yo lo traduciría "que se vaya a bañar" (3ª persona) o "andá a bañarte" (2ª persona y en la Argentina). Seguramente un español optaría por "a tomar por culo".
Y no me tienten más que el repertorio hacia lo guarro es muy amplio y no necesito demasiado para ponerme a recitar, caracho!


----------



## Tomby

Lusitania said:


> ... Mas em espanhol como fica afinal?





Mateamargo said:


> ...Seguramente un español optaría por "a tomar por culo"...


Mateamargo, tem razão. Mas já que apareceu a frase certa, devo admitir que em Espanha o ex abrupto típico seria: "_Jodete_" [_Que te jodan_] o "_Vete a tomar por el culo_". Assim de simples. Sinto ser tão claro.


----------



## Lusitania

Mateamargo said:


> A riesgo de equivocarme, me voy a adentrar en las penumbras escatológicas procurando ser lo menos guarro posible. Creo que "que se lixe" sería como "que se cague", algo bastante usado en español cuando uno está enojado con alguien.
> "Que se dane" me suena un poco ingenuo, casi infantil, pero tal vez sea una de esas traiciones linguísticas que mencionas. Como le dijeron a Vanda, yo lo traduciría "que se vaya a bañar" (3ª persona) o "andá a bañarte" (2ª persona y en la Argentina). Seguramente un español optaría por "a tomar por culo".
> Y no me tienten más que el repertorio hacia lo guarro es muy amplio y no necesito demasiado para ponerme a recitar, caracho!


 

Também dizemos "vai dar banho ao cão" ou "vai morrer longe" mas não chegamos tão "longe"


----------

